

Sisc Scheme on Dalvik VM - zitterbewegung
http://www.neomantic.com/tutorials/sisc-scheme-on-androids-dalvik-vm

======
zitterbewegung
I think that if they moved in the direction of supporting ASE (android
scripting engine)?

~~~
mace
ASE: <http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/>

From the ASE wiki: "ASE lets you develop on the device itself using high-level
scripting languages to try out your idea..."

What would prevent ASE from being used to develop a full Android app?

~~~
zitterbewegung
I don't actually know but I suppose you can make a full android app in ASE.

~~~
calbers
As the author of the article on SISC, I looked int ASE. The emphasis, as far
as I can see, on the ASE is on 'scripting', running scripts to access certain
parts of the android os. Which parts of the OS depends on the interfaces the
ASE projects implements for the respective scripting languages to connect to.
So far, I don't think the ASE project is focusing too much on the interactive
elements (in android speak, 'Activities') of Android, those elements that
users/developers think of as part of the 'app'. So, at the moment, ASE isn't
really about building apps, but allowing scripting functionality to apps.
Using JRuby or in this case SISC Scheme outside of the ASE environment could
lead to full Android apps. (Hopefully)

------
aaronblohowiak
author's conclusion: "far from complete"

